# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Türk Dünyası >  NATO'ya Özbek darbesi

## iputisamo

NATOğya üzbek darbesi 

Daha önce topraklarındaki ABD askeri üssünü kapattıran üzbekistan, bir darbe de NATOğya vurdu. üzbek hükümeti, NATOğnun Afganistanğdaki işgal operasyonları için artık topraklarını ve hava sahasını kullanmasını istemediklerini bildirdi. 
NATO diplomatları, üzbek yetkililerin müttefiklere, bu ülkedeki NATO askerlerinin geri çekilmesi ve uçuşların durdurulması için 1 Ocakğa kadar süre tanıdığını açıkladılar. 
NATO sözcüsü James Appathurai de NATOğnun üzbekistanğın bu kararından zarar görmeyeceğini ve başka seçenekler bulunacağını öne sürerek, ğAfganistanğdaki operasyonumuzu destekleme gücümüzün azalması söz konusu olmayacakğ dedi. 

Afganistanğda 2250 askeri bulunan NATO üyesi Almanya, askerlerini desteklemek ve bölgeye tedarik sağlamak için üzbekistanğdaki Termez üssünü kullanıyor. Almanyağnın Termezğde 300 kadar askeri görev yapıyor. 
üzbekistan daha önce de Amerikan askerlerinin, Hanabad hava üssünden 6 ay içinde ayrılmasını istemiş, ABD de üssü iki gün önce üzbek tarafına teslim etmişti. 
Kabinede değişiklik
Bu arada, üzbekistan Cumhurbaşkanı İslam Kerimovğun yayımladığı kararnameyle Dış Ekonomik 
İlişkiler, Ticaret ve Yatırım Bakanı Rüstem Azimov Maliye Bakanlığığna, Maliye Bakanı Siad Ahmed Rahimov ise Dış Ekonomik İlişkiler Milli Bankasığnın (NBU) başkanlığına getirildi. 
Kabine değişikliğinin devam edeceği, Dışişleri Bakanı Elyar Ganiyevğin gelecek günlerde görevinden alınarak, eski görevi olan Dış Ekonomik İlişkiler Ticaret ve Yatırım Bakanlığığna, halen Washington Büyükelçisi olan eski Dışişleri Bakanı Abdülaziz Kamilovğun ise yeniden Dışişleri Bakanlığığna getirileceği ifade ediliyor. 
üte yandan, üzbekistan Ali Meclisi Senato Meclisi Dış İlişkiler Komitesi Başkanı Sadık Safayev, üzbekistan Dünya Ekonomisi ve Diplomasi üniversitesi Rektörlüğü görevinden alındı. Rektörlüğe, eski Başbakan Yardımcısı ve halen Paris Büyükelçisi olan Hamidullah Karamatovğun getirildiği bildirildi. 
Görevden geçen hafta alınan Savunma Bakanı Prof. Dr. Kadir Gulamovğun da bilim ve eğitimden sorumlu cumhurbaşkanlığı danışmanlığına getirildiği belirtildi.

----------

